# Simple Date Ideas for Valentine’s Day



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Valentine’s Day is a holiday that couples look forward to all year. It is a time to celebrate the relationship and, for many people, to renew their commitments to one another. In order to celebrate Valentine’s Day with your loved one you do not necessarily need to go out to a fancy dinner or spend a lot of money – there are plenty of simple (and affordable) Valentine’s Day dates that the two of you can enjoy. 


*Free or Low-Cost Date Options*

If you want to make your Valentine’s Day memorable but don’t have a lot of money to spend, these ideas may be right up your alley.

•	*Dinner at Home* – Treat your significant other to a fancy night in. Cook her a nice four-course meal at home but set a table with candles and fresh flowers plus a nice bottle of wine. Add a touch of class by dressing up for the occasion.

•	*Ice Skating* – Taking your loved on ice skating is a simple activity but it will give the two of you a chance to bond and spend some special time together. Skate hand-in-hand around the rink under the stars then follow it up with a mug of steaming hot chocolate.

•	*Karaoke for Two* – Head to your local karaoke bar and belt out a few duets together in celebration of the holiday. Don’t be afraid to sing those sappy love songs and add an element of fun by dressing in matching outfits.

•	*Window Shopping Spree* – Just because you go shopping doesn’t mean you have to buy anything – the two of you can have a great time perusing those expensive stores you know you’d never buy from. It’s still fun to look!

•	*An Indoor Picnic* – Order take-out from your favorite restaurant then cozy up together on a blanket in front of the fire at home. This date feels romantic and intimate but you don’t have to dress up or go out!

•	*Scavenger Hunt* – Send your loved one on a silly scavenger hunt by hiding clues around the house. Each clue will tell your loved one where to find the next clue, all of them leading to a special surprise at the end.


*Out-of-the-Box Date Ideas*

If your main concern for Valentine’s Day is making it a day to remember, try one of these unique date ideas.

•	*A Video Game Session* – If the two of you share a love of video games, spend the evening in with a pizza and a pile of video games. You can take turns choosing a game to play and face-off against each other or team up to bring home the victory.

•	*A Burleque Show* – If you want to set the mood but still want to think outside-the-box, a burlesque show could be fun for both of you. Enjoy a glass of wine or a fancy ****tail during the show then head home to make your own fun.

•	*A Fancy Lunch Date* – For the couple who wants to eat out but doesn’t want to spend a small fortune on a fancy dinner, a lunch date could be a more affordable option. Choose a place the two of you have always wanted to go and split a few small plates so you get to try something new.

•	*A Cooking Class* – For the person who is tired of being the only one to cook, a cooking class is more than just a fun date idea – it is a great present as well! The two of you will have fun cooking together and one of you just might learn something.

•	*A Dozen Promises* – If you are looking for a gift that keeps on giving, buy your loved one a dozen flowers and attach a card with a date idea to each one. Each card represents the promise of a future date that the two of you will enjoy together.

•	*A Surprise Vacation Day* – If you can swing it, get permission from your loved one’s boss for him to take the day off and surprise him with it in the morning. Then, the two of you can spend the day together doing the things you love.

To make your Valentine’s Day truly memorable, try out one of the dates on these two lists. If you don’t see one you like, don’t be afraid to get creative and use one of these date ideas as a building block for your own special date!

~ Glen Community Support


----------

